# Southeast Michigan .22LR



## Rich0086 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ive emailed and contacted DNR and never get an answer or reply back.

I recently purchased a Mossberg International 715T .22LR for small game hunting. But im unsure if I can use it on the State land i hunt and or about Magazine limit.

According to law, Rimfire rifles have no limit on magazine capacity during hunting.



> "Shell Capacity for Shotguns and Centerfire Rifles
> It is unlawful to hunt with a semi-automatic shotgun or semi-automatic rifle that can hold more than six shells in the barrel and magazine combined unless it is a .22 caliber rimfire. Fully automatic firearms are illegal. All shotguns used for migratory game birds (including woodcock) must be plugged so the total capacity of the shotgun does not exceed three shells"


So this would make my 25rd Mags Legal to Small Game hunt with.


My next question is, In St.Clair county, is using the .22LR Rifle legal on St.Johns Marsh for target and small game hunting.


----------



## Rich0086 (Mar 20, 2013)

DNR called today, and said its legal to use .22LR on st.john marsh but never gave info on mag limit. But since its Rimfire, there is no limit from all my research.


Can anyone here explain this Rifle/Rimfire usage for small game Dec1-nov9th. Does this mean i cant use the .22 to small game hunt once season opens in September. I know i cant during Gun season for deer unless using shottie. But then ill be deer hunting then so not worried about that time


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You are correct and the .22 is legal. As stated in the section you posted, no round limit for .22's. 

You can use it all year with the exception of Nov. 10--30th. 

During the daylight hours you can use ANY Rifle from Dec 1st---Nov.9th for small game. The Rifle/Shotgun zone is strictly for deer hunting.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

malainse said:


> You are correct and the .22 is legal. As stated in the section you posted, no round limit for .22's.
> 
> You can use it all year with the exception of Nov. 10--30th.
> 
> During the daylight hours you can use ANY Rifle from Dec 1st---Nov.9th for small game. The Rifle/Shotgun zone is strictly for deer hunting.


 Generally correct, with a few exceptions: 1.) a .22 rimfire can be used at night while hunting ****/predators *if you are in possesion of a fur harvesters license.* and 2.)Nov 10th -14th... can be used by a resident *in possesion of a fur harvester's license* while hunting fur bearers and/or checking traps.
From Nov. 15-30, a .22 caliber or smaller rimfire rifle or handgun may be used to kill a raccoon while hunting raccoons with dogs between the hours of 7 p.m. and 6 a.m.
A .22 caliber or smaller rimfire may be used to dispatch coyote, fox, raccoon, bobcat and badger from Nov. 15-30 in the Shotgun Zone provided the firearm is loaded at the point of kill only (while checking traps, I'm assuming). 
Also, be aware that certain species cannot be taken with a .22 rimfire legally; most know that deer are illegal, but waterfowl and turkey are off limits as well (once saw a bunch of teenagers trying to shoot ducks with .22s up at Holly SGA....this is why I mention it).
Finally, a word of caution: please be _extremely_ careful when using a rifle in St. Johns marsh....there are a lot of houses that can't be seen due to the phragmites grasses, as well as roads, highways, ect. The last thing we need is a black eye for sportsmen because of an errant .22 round that hit some unexpecting home owner or motorist.
As you've already figured out, there are no restrictions on the number of rounds.......
Good luck...............


----------

